# Video Editor Recommendations



## Rangertrek (Nov 18, 2014)

I am starting to do a view videos for pens and other things.  Looking for a simple to use video editor that will allow me to have a title intro page, credits page, and some simple editing to cut out parts of video.  I am using both a camera and a gopro for the videos.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Akula (Nov 18, 2014)

If you have a extra computer sitting around, I suggest getting a copy of AVLinux.  That distro is packed with all kinda of video and audio software.
AV Linux, Install...Create

While the software is pretty easy going, it's the idea of learning Linux that stops most people.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 20, 2014)

If you are already using a Windows system....you already have a great free editor.  Windows Live Movie Maker will do everything you just requested.


I use it(not well), but I use it...........






Scott (won't fix the fisheye on the GP though) B


----------

